# 2007 Habanos Line Up



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Los Angeles, February 28 – As delegates looked for free samples everywhere, Habanos S.A. unveiled its 2007 line-up of new blends and sizes at the IX Festival del Habanos in Havana.

As expected, the highlight was the formal introduction of the third Cohiba line, the Maduro 5, named for the dark maduro wrapper aged for five years. Three sizes will be offered:

> Genios: 5 1/2 inches by 52 ring gauge;

> Magicos: 4 1/2 inches by 52 ring and

> Secretos: 4 1/4 inches by 40 ring.

But there was much more:

• The Reserva del Montecristo cigar was announced. Only 5,000 boxes of 20 cigars each will be produced in the classic No. 4 size (5 x 42), which – according to Habanos – has been the most popular Montecristo size of all time, selling one million cigars since its introduction in 1935. For the Reserva, the wrapper, binder and filler will all have been aged for at least three years.

• The Edicion Limitada line-up for 2007 was confirmed, with three cigars in this year’s class:

> Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos: 5 inches by 46 ring;

> Romeo y Julieta Escudos: 5 1/2 inches by 50 ring, and

> Trinidad Ingenios: 6 1/2 inches by 42 ring.

• The seventh edition of the Coleccion Habanos, a series of book-style humidors with special cigars included inside, will be issued featuring a new size of H. Upmann, the Magnum Especial (6 5/8 x 55). Only 500 boxes/books will be made, each with 20 cigars.

• A special humidor saluting an old-style model from the Partagas factory will be issued in 2007, to be sold only in the Casa del Habano stores worldwide. Each of the 200 replica humidors will contain 50 Partagas Sobresalientes, a 6-inch by 53-ring cigar.

• The 2007 Ediciones Regionales has been expanded to include 10 different cigars for nine different regions:

> Asia/Pacific: Por Larranaga Robustos de Larranaga (4 7/8 x 50);

> Baltic States: Rey del Mundo Vikingos (5 1/2 x 50);

> Belgium: Ramon Allones Specially Selected Gran Robusto (6 1/8 x 50);

> Canada: Bolivar Simones (5 x 48);
%%pagebreak%% > Great Britain: Por Larranaga Magnifico (6 5/8 x 50);

> Mexico: Edmundo Dantes 109 (7 1/4 x 50) for an unspecified brand (perhaps Montecristo);

> Middle East: Bolivar Double Coronas (7 5/8 x 49);

> Spain: Vegas Robaina Maestros (5 1/2 x 50) and

> Switzerland (2): Punch Robustos (4 7/8 x 50) and Ramon Allones Eminencias (5 7/8 x 44).

Habanos executives noted that, with some pruning of the less-popular shapes, the total Cuban export line now includes 27 handmade brands and 240 sizes. Their Casas del Habano chain has now reached 115 stores with 20 opened in 2006 and more on the way.

Cuban cigar sales grossed $370 million U.S. in 2006 according to Habanos Vice President Manual Garcia, an 8% rise over 2005. Javier Terres, the Vice President for Development, would not say how many cigars were sold in 2006, but said 2005 sales were 160 million units.

The Festival continues through Friday, when the gala dinner and annual auction will take place to conclude the event. More product launches are expected later in the week.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I see a lot of large ring guages on that list.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

> Mexico: Edmundo Dantes 109 (7 1/4 x 50) for an unspecified brand (perhaps Montecristo);

> Middle East: Bolivar Double Coronas (7 5/8 x 49);


:ss Very Nice. Where's the thin cigars? :c


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update/info, Rich... great stuff!!!!!:ss


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

The edicion limitadas sound sterling :dr


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Baric said:


> The edicion limitadas sound sterling :dr


No doubt.

I've got my eye on this one:



RPB67 said:


> > Trinidad Ingenios: 6 1/2 inches by 42 ring.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

erab said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I've got my eye on this one:


+1:dr :dr


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm going to start saving right now. :ss 

It might be quite a challenge to acquire all of these. Middle East and Baltic vendors could be elusive.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OMG. I need to change occupations -- being a teacher is just not enabling enough.  Thanks for the informative post!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I'm going to start saving right now. :ss


Trinis will prolly be like $450-$500.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> I see a lot of large ring guages on that list.


:tpd: and yet I'm very intrigued! Informative post! Look at all those RE's...one box of each would be a herculean feat...


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the AWESOME info!!!

Those PL Robustos have my name written all over them!!! Now I gotta find an Asian source source for those babies.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

drdice said:


> Thanks for the AWESOME info!!!
> 
> Those PL Robustos have my name written all over them!!! Now I gotta find an Asian source source for those babies.


:tpd:

*PL's = YUMMY!!!*:dr

ATL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

burninator said:


> I see a lot of large ring guages on that list.


Get used to it. At least we have the 42 RG Trini -- which I find to be of the greatest interest.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Secretos: 4 1/4 inches by 40 ring.


 Mmmm...secretos... :dr


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Not too happy to see the Punch Robustos and RA Eminencias produced again. So much for limited...repeated time and time again I see.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

cvm4 said:


> Not too happy to see the Punch Robustos and RA Eminencias produced again. So much for limited...repeated time and time again I see.


I was wondering about that. I guess we can prepare to see the same happen in other markets. Wonder which will come back next year? Will it be the Estupendos or the PL Lonsdales?


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

The RASS Gran Robusto caught my eye.

The Cohiba Maduro should be an interesting cigar. Wonder how pricey they are goning to be?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Trinis will prolly be like $450-$500.


I doubt it... but then again, I doubt they'll be in boxes of 25 :ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> The RASS Gran Robusto caught my eye.
> 
> The Cohiba Maduro should be an interesting cigar. Wonder how pricey they are goning to be?


Aged 5 years...you bet they'll be pricey. Maybe they'll only come in boxes of 10 to soften the blow.

Even the EL's are only aged 2 years.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice summary. Thanks! I've got my eye on those Trini's as well. wow.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

That's just disgusting!:dr


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Mmmm...secretos... :dr


:dr I think I will be picking those up


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Bring'em on.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Habanos executives noted that, with some pruning of the less-popular shapes, the total Cuban export line now includes 27 handmade brands and 240 sizes.


I hope the 27 doesn't include Guantanamera. That one shouldn't count. u


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I NEED that RASS gran robusto


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> I hope the 27 doesn't include Guantanamera. That one shouldn't count. u


Why would a count of handmade brands include an entirely machine rolled line? 

Guantanamera's aren't all that bad when you consider you can find them at less the 1euro a peice. Total Cuban Yard Gars.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Why would a count of handmade brands include an entirely machine rolled line?
> 
> Guantanamera's aren't all that bad when you consider you can find them at less the 1euro a peice. Total Cuban Yard Gars.


i got some freebies in a recent order
I'll have to try one some day


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> i got some freebies in a recent order
> I'll have to try one some day


I've had the crystals and the decimos... the crystals were quite mild and a good cigar for someone like me who had never really smoked cigars... the decimos I made the mistake of smoking on an empty stomach first thing in the morning... whoops.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

sounds like a good year


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

The super rass does look intriguing.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

WE'RE even wondering who the hell is going to pony up for these, with our %230 taxes... 
Canada: Bolivar Simones (5 x 48) 
:c


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Why would a count of handmade brands include an entirely machine rolled line?
> 
> Guantanamera's aren't all that bad when you consider you can find them at less the 1euro a peice. Total Cuban Yard Gars.


oh right, just noticed that the list was for handmade only. Regardless, IMO the Guantanamera's are not very good at all, and sad to see they come out of Cuba. Life's too short for cheap$ cigars. :w


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Boli Simones:dr :dr 
ERdM Vikingos:dr :dr


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Any idea when we can start seeing some of these guys?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

erab said:


> Any idea when we can start seeing some of these guys?


:r I'm still waiting to see some of the '06 releases.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> :r I'm still waiting to see some of the '06 releases.


So you're saying that holding off on current purchases, in the interest of saving for these delicious-sounding offerings, will probably bring nothing but frustration? :r


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> • The 2007 Ediciones Regionales has been expanded to include 10 different cigars for nine different regions:
> 
> > Baltic States: Rey del Mundo Vikingos (5 1/2 x 50);


Travelling that way this spring. 
Sure would be nice to procure some of these while over there. 
I hope they are on the shelves by then.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

erab said:


> So you're saying that holding off on current purchases, in the interest of saving for these delicious-sounding offerings, will probably bring nothing but frustration? :r


I suspect that my purchases from 2006 will be nicely aged by the time I get an opportunity to sample one of those fabled Partagas Culebras or the "new" BGM.

Still, those "Vikingos" sound interesting. Do you think the dress box will feature a picture of a behelmeted, ax-weilding Fabio?

I wouldn't kick a box of those Cohiba Secretos out of bed for eating crackers, either, although I expect the cost of admission will be a little higher than I am normally comfortable paying.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Still, those "Vikingos" sound interesting. Do you think the dress box will feature a picture of a behelmeted, ax-weilding Fabio?


u


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I wouldn't kick a box of those Cohiba Secretos out of bed for eating crackers,


So it's possible at some point you will be in a bed with your cigars? Now THAT is a first.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> So it's possible at some point you will be in a bed with your cigars? Now THAT is a first.


Well, cigars don't hog the covers, and they never want to talk when you're trying to go to sleep. My wife is in trouble if Habanos, SA ever figures out how to make them with breasts.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

burninator said:


> Well, cigars don't hog the covers, and they never want to talk when you're trying to go to sleep. My wife is in trouble if Habanos, SA ever figures out how to make them with breasts.


Bahahahahahahahaha :r

I think many wives will be finding a life on the street if Habanos figures that out


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

burninator said:


> Well, cigars don't hog the covers, and they never want to talk when you're trying to go to sleep. My wife is in trouble if Habanos, SA ever figures out how to make them with breasts.


:r :r 
{sigh} ...we can dream.


----------

